# Head Butting....(PICTURES!)



## BabyKitty (Jan 14, 2005)

*I was wondering if all cats head butt? My Baby Kitty doesnt, well I think she might be doing it to my hand but Im not too sure. Can you all post pics and show me what u and ur cat look like head butting??? THANKS*


----------



## KillerBlackCat06 (Sep 25, 2004)

there are two reasons cats head butt, if thats what youre asking: one is that theyre marking you as theirs, another is to show affection...baby kittens dont do it, at least none that i know, until they get a little older, when they start leaning on you and rasing their tails and purring...yeah, good times...lol :lol:


----------



## BabyKitty (Jan 14, 2005)

No the name of my cat is BABY KITTY.  She is almost 3 years old.


----------



## KillerBlackCat06 (Sep 25, 2004)

oh, lol, i misunderstood, im so sorry! what a cute name by the way! my kitties name is kiki, and shes a calico with very distinctive markings...maybe ill post a picture of her so someone could guess her breeds?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Mellie didn't head-butt for the first 3 months I had her, then all of a sudden started to do it.


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

Sammi doesn't head butt me, but she head butts her brush when I hold it out. 
Bailey on the other hand loves to head butt my legs. She does it when she wants me to pet her. I think it's very sweet.


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Bear head butts....really hard!! I'm afraid he'll bust my lip if he hits my mouth :lol:


----------



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

cats have oil glands on their heads right infront of their ears and when they headbutt and rub their head on your, they're marking you as their territory, and they want some loving.


----------



## BabyKitty (Jan 14, 2005)

I know what headbutting is silly! I know why they do it. I just know that my cat doesnt do it to my head. I want to see some pics show them people!!!!


----------



## BabyKitty (Jan 14, 2005)

*Human and Cat snuggle pictures!*

I guesse requesting pictures of cats "headbutting" is harder to do than I thought...hows about pictures of you and your cat snuggling with each other...thats cute too!!!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Just caught this topic (I'm up waaay too late). Anyway, cats can "head butt" against your hand, or wherever, when they want. My guess, from my own experience, is that it's really hard to catch pics of, since you're the one they're headbutting. However, if you want to see pics of cats and humans snuggling, I've got quite a few of my Jinx chilling in my lap - only, you can't see me, since I'm the one taking the pic :lol:.

Here are a couple of him getting lovey in my lap - he moves from purring to kneading to going to sleep - he's all comfy!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Awe...........
<~~~~~~~~~~~~loves Jinx!


----------



## Pyross_Smurf (Nov 12, 2004)

My 6 month old calico (Monkey) headbutts me all the time...I have a year-old grey (Cloudy) who is scared of people... occasionally she'll come over and headbutt me.. she'll run away when I move...LOL


----------



## Amber J (Jan 22, 2005)

My cat Moxie does it when she feels like being affectionate. She is really strong! And every time she does it I kiss her head, and I think she kisses back.

She will put her lips up to mine, but not like she's sniffing my lips (you know how cats do, and it always looks like they're kissing you when they're really just checking out what you had for lunch). I think she's actually picked up that kissing is a sign of affection, and she'll put her mouth up to mine and hold it there (obviously she can't pucker), and when I put my lips up against hers, she stays there until I make the little smacking sound! 

Of course the whole process takes just a second, but my smart little kitty is just so adorable when she does it!


----------



## Amber J (Jan 22, 2005)

OK I'm going to try to post a picture here - hope this works ...









[/img]


----------



## Amber J (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Amber J (Jan 22, 2005)

Gah! Sorry - let's try this ...


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Sugar doesn't really headbutt much unless I'm petting her and she starts moving her whole head so I can scratch her some more. Twinkie is a headbutter and it's so cute! He always does it when he is really hungry and we go to the fridge or when he's about to get a can









Here is Twinkie headbutting my arm









Sugar cuddling me


----------



## Moo-moo (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello! I am new here!

Both my kitties head-butt. They even jump up to meet you half way and give you a head butt. We call it the 'jump nudge' or a 'high-five'! Somtimes they will look up to sniff you as they do this and they give what we call the 'wet, gummy kiss'! Hehehe!


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

Missed this one the first time around...

My girls do not head butt, that is clearly beneath a pretty princess! (though Esprit will bump up against the brush some, but being groomed gets her all excited, she loves to look her best!). :roll: 

My boy head butts all day, everyday, he head butts so hard that I worry about his head (and mine too!!). If I point my forehead towards him he runs at it and smacks heads (ouch!). He also sits on my lap and hits me in the face with his head, and rubs his cheeks on my face. He's a bit forward! (HE also head butts the girls given the chance... this never goes over well and is responsible for the little lines on his nose).


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Is it a boy thing? Both of my boy cats headbutt me, but Mom is too much of a princess to headbutt.


----------



## mcschmidt (Mar 29, 2005)

Feral Fan said:


> Missed this one the first time around...
> 
> My girls do not head butt, that is clearly beneath a pretty princess! (though Esprit will bump up against the brush some, but being groomed gets her all excited, she loves to look her best!). :roll:
> 
> My boy head butts all day, everyday, he head butts so hard that I worry about his head (and mine too!!). If I point my forehead towards him he runs at it and smacks heads (ouch!). He also sits on my lap and hits me in the face with his head, and rubs his cheeks on my face. He's a bit forward! (HE also head butts the girls given the chance... this never goes over well and is responsible for the little lines on his nose).


LoL, boy does he like to give some Lovin.

My cat doesn't really per say head butts often, but he does it every once in a while where you can tell he "means" it. other times he does it is when he's hungry.


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

Skeeter only does this at certain (and consistent) times of the day. Usually when he's just woken up and is all about some lovin'. :lol: 

Binx is the little "nuzzle man." He'll give you head-butts anytime you need or want them. He's all about the love. :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I guess it's a guy thing b/c Twinkie is definitely a headbutter. Especially when he is hungry or when he nuzzles in our bed sometimes in the morning or late night :wink:


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

That pic of Twinkie is so adorable! All of my cats (2 girls, one boy) headbutt occasionally, when they're really happy. Lemur does it the most; Frodo also does it occasionally. The other 2 rarely.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 8, 2005)

MORE PICTURES OF TWINKLE PLEASE!!!! I have the office all ohhhing and ahhing.

My little Bruce head butts me all the time. I also rubs my face really hard that sometimes his little "slabber" actually gets into my mouth! I can actually feel his big tooth on my face he rubs that hard!! He is brill.

Only another hour before I get home to get some "hard rubbin" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

our guys headbutt, but its usualy combined with arching their backs against your hand. so its sort of a head butt, then keep rubbing head, then rub back. lol :crazy


----------

